# What starts a crimson tsunami?



## Boudreaux (May 16, 2008)

The one on the right, in case you couldn't figure it out.


----------



## dawg2 (May 16, 2008)

Oh sorry, I never made it past the middle


----------



## JKG (May 16, 2008)

That's kinda funny right there!


----------



## MudDucker (May 16, 2008)

You oughta be ashamed...big ladies need love'n too


----------



## kevina (May 16, 2008)

*i think the*

U and the G are hidden in a roll


----------



## MudDucker (May 16, 2008)

kevina said:


> U and the G are hidden in a roll



I guess the L and the Y are hidden behind your eyebrows


----------



## Boudreaux (May 16, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> You oughta be ashamed...big ladies need love'n too


 
I am VERY ashamed of myself!


----------



## Blue Iron (May 16, 2008)

kevina said:


> U and the G are hidden in a roll



You hit the nail on the head there....


----------



## tcward (May 16, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> You oughta be ashamed...big ladies need love'n too



plenty of love for them in............................Alabama!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey, what happened to the "There's a Crimson Tsumni Growing" thread?


----------



## kevina (Jun 3, 2008)

*ha*



kevina said:


> U and the G are hidden in a roll


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2008)

GA_Hunter said:


> Hey, what happened to the "There's a Crimson Tsumni Growing" thread?



I think one of the last post made a reference to a pasttime dogs are fond of and that may have been the thread killer. Unless something else was posted even worse.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 3, 2008)

anybody notice the "white Cheddar Cheez-it"


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 3, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> anybody notice the "white Cheddar Cheez-it"



I noticed who they were next too


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2008)

photoshopped! it's a setup I tell ya!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 3, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> I think one of the last post made a reference to a pasttime dogs are fond of and that may have been the thread killer. Unless something else was posted even worse.



Yeah I was afraid of that when I saw it.  Oh well it had gotten old anyway.  Man this one should be ended because of that picture.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 3, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man this one should be ended because of that picture.


 
Oh it will be... Some Bama fan will complain that we're making fun of his sister/wife and it will get locked...


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 3, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh it will be... Some Bama fan will complain that we're making fun of his sister/wife and it will get locked...


 
If it does, I can PM the picture to you and we can all change our avatars to that!


----------



## kevina (Jun 4, 2008)

*Uga*

homecoming king and QUEEN


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 4, 2008)

kevina said:


> homecoming king and QUEEN




Yikes!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> The one on the right, in case you couldn't figure it out.



A blast from the past


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2012)

She's a Falcons fan.
Nothing to see here, move along.....


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 25, 2012)

Crimson tsunami?...JJ at QB in the super dome started the last one...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> She's a Falcons fan.
> Nothing to see here, move along.....



Looks like a typical Bama gal to me


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 26, 2012)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> anybody notice the "white Cheddar Cheez-it"



I bet her hands are covered in white cheddar.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Looks like a typical Bama gal to me



...only the ones we let cavort with the likes of you....


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 26, 2012)

Good GAWD she's hot.  Anybody have her number?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 26, 2012)

Yikes, get the kids out of the wading pool.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 26, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> I bet her hands are covered in white cheddar.



Now that is funny....


----------



## shoalbass (Apr 26, 2012)

Where is the Ala gals belly button ring?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2012)

shoalbass said:


> Where is the Ala gals belly button ring?





Hiding under a dropped Cheezit . . .


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 26, 2012)

who's gonna jump on the grenade?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

I bet this is that beach whales relative somehow


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

For sore...


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> The one on the right, in case you couldn't figure it out.



Rolls of Tide


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2012)

I dont know what les said, because he is on my ignore list. But I bet it was something about Bama......


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I dont know what les said, because he is on my ignore list. But I bet it was something about Bama......



You are correct. Only 3 more months to go of a corndog digging up bones.


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You are correct. Only 3 more months to go of a corndog digging up bones.



7-3 last 10 games. Now that's domination. 



> 1/9/2012	vs.	*Alabama (12-1)	L	0	21
> 11/5/2011	@	*Alabama (12-1)	W	9	6
> 11/6/2010	vs.	*Alabama (10-3)	W	24	21
> 11/7/2009	@	*Alabama (14-0)	L	15	24
> ...


----------



## fairhopebama (May 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 7-3 last 10 games. Now that's domination.



Looks like Bama is 3-2 in the last five meetings and 1-0 in the biggest one of them all. Les you may be able to ignore my post but you can't ignore the facts. 21-0.....


----------

